# 1991 F-250 stalls going into reverse and vacuum questions



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

you wait a minute or two to shift it the truck is fine. The mechanic that I bought it off of says that its an old truck and I need to wait till the pressure builds up and equalize before shifting. Has anyone had a similar problem?

Additionally, i am planning on replacing all the vacuum lines in the truck since 1 broke last weekend causing the engine to stall. Also its idling a little rough and seems like there may be a vacuum leak. Does anyone know where I can find a vacuum line diagram so I can ensure that I get them all. Also do you know what size hoses do I need.

The tuck also seems to be getting bad gas mileage I plan to, replace the air filer, PCV valve, vacuum lines, air breather. Do you have any other suggestions that I may want to look at. I don't know what my miles per gallons haven't had the truck that long but i feel like I just watching the gas needle move.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

What engine? Check the transmission fluid level. It can cause the stalling on fuel injected Fords.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks I'll check my levels tomorrow, its a 5.8l 351 with the overdrive transmission. I've been told that there is a vacuum canister that may be affecting it. I just have to figure out where it is located and check the lines.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The vacuum can is on the right side fender. Look at it and find it and I tell you how to fix it for cheap! The vacuum reservoir controls all the emission controls which effects the performance of the engine.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

verylow fluid level will cause engine stalling in your truck,lack it will cause converter clutch lock up for lack of opposing pressure this is a highly simplified explanation. good luck


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you have the e40d transmission. the filter can drop on these into the pan, which can cause a stall when shifting into reverse. being it only happens when the truck is cold, this may not be the problem. but this would be a good opportunity to change your fluid and filter. its an easy job and the e4od's die primarily of 2 things - lack of regular fluid changes and high heat caused by lots of towing or abusive driving.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

i haven't had a chance to check the transmission level but I plan to check all the fluids this weekend and either change them or bring them to the correct levels. I do think that I may have found the vacuum canister. Is it located by the battery and is visible just by opening the hood? . It has about three 1" to 1.5" hoses coming from it. There is hose on the bottom that is broken. does anyone know if this is the canister and if so where should the hoses go. when I put my han over the broken hose, it is pulling a vacuum but I cannot find the rest of the hose. I can try and upload a picture tomorrow.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

The stallinghas gone away since last week but I checked my fluids and i am a little low on trans fluid i'll add more this week. Does it matter if I'm checking the fuid in park or should I be in nuetral?

From my previous post I'm trying to figure out some hoses. I've attached some pictures I believe I have an issue with the canisters in the pictures. I've tried to goggle for information but I haven't been able to find any information. Any assistance would be great.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

one last picture


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think that's your vacuum reservoir. It stores vacuum to operate the emission systems. Mine had a large can for a reservoir. Should be a vacuum diagram somewhere under the hood. With out the reservoir intact you have a vacuum leak.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The big hose looks like the air pump line. It feeds a manifold that feeds air into each side of the heads at the back of engine. It supplies air that feeds to the catalytic converter. It also may have a "muffler" on another hose. Some have it on the control valve.The system bleeds air when you back off on the gas. This keeps the exhaust from back firing. Some vacuum reservoirs and charcoal cansters are combined in a single piece too.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I cant make out the diagram under the hood Do you know where I can find one?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look at Ford truck sites. I did run accross the diagrams on one site. But I can't remember which one.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

HEY ALL if I may make a suggestion i have an 96f250hd with a 5.8 351w theer is another site you can check If i can say so MICKI it's called ( FSB.COM) = FULLSIZEBRONCO.COM They a lot of info in regaurds to all Ford stuffas well as the engines and schemadics for alt.elec.amoungst other things give it it a try HOPE THIS IS A LITTLE BIT OF HELP THANKS DMACThumbs Up

GOOD LUCK LET US KNOW THE OUT COME


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have that site to. The night I posted it I was having network problems. I could not get to the sites. AOL has sure gone down hill !


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for all your help, I've added some trans fluid and fixed a cople vacuum leaks and the problem has gone away (for now anyway). thanks again


----------

